# Windows Vista SP1 Final is released!



## debsuvra (Mar 18, 2008)

At last after a long wait Windows Vista Service Pack 1 is finally out officially. 

*Overview* :

*Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1)* is an update to Windows Vista that addresses feedback from our customers. In addition to previously released updates, SP1 will contain changes focused on addressing specific reliability, performance, and compatibility issues; supporting new types of hardware; and adding support for several emerging standards. SP1 also will continue to make it easier for IT administrators to deploy and manage Windows Vista. Windows Vista Service Pack 1 Five Language Standalone version can be installed on systems with any of the following language versions: English (US), French, German, Japanese, or Spanish (Traditional). 

*Download*
32 bit version
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...6d-5ebb-413b-89c9-cb3d06d12674&DisplayLang=en

64 bit version
*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...4b-32b2-41cc-bd8b-d71eda5ec07c&displaylang=en


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome thanks man


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 18, 2008)

Superb... Downloading right now


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 18, 2008)

Is This For Both 32 Bit And X64 Bit  ?


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 18, 2008)

64-bit is here


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 18, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> Is This For Both 32 Bit And X64 Bit ?


It is for 32 bit editions of Vista



Third Eye said:


> 64-bit is here



Thanks for the news  Link added to the first post.


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 18, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> 64-bit is here


 
THANX


BUT QUIET A BIG DIFFERENCE IN SIZE

64 bit 726 mb

32 bit 434 mb



any news about xp sp3 ?


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 18, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> THANX
> 
> 
> BUT QUIET A BIG DIFFERENCE IN SIZE
> ...



Yeah 64 bit files are quite large in size. 

I think XP SP3 will be released in this week also.


----------



## anandk (Mar 18, 2008)

Check this Windows Vista SP1 : Pre-Install CheckList too.


----------



## casanova (Mar 18, 2008)

Finally, finally


----------



## sandeepk (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the news. I was waiting for FINAL release.


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 18, 2008)

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/9558/sp1it1.jpg


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info.....!!! Will download now..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 18, 2008)

Are there any changes with the prerequisites ie. KB937287, KB938371 and KB935509??

They were causing problems with some configs and Microsoft removed them from WU, AFAIK. 

@anandk: At your website in the prerequisites article, www.winvistaclub.com/e8.html to be exact, you have written :



> These are prerequisites required for Vista SP1. For all versions KB935509 is a must. For Vista Ultimate and Business users, KB937287, KB938371 too.



I think this is a mistake, KB937287 and KB938371 are actually for all versions as they update the Servicing layer of Windows Vista as well as some other compatibility issues and KB935509 is for Ultimate and Buisness users as it updates the BitLocker component of these versions. Plz correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 18, 2008)

thnxxxx...


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 19, 2008)

Installed smoothly but had to unistall Zonealarm because of some driver compatibility problems


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 19, 2008)

at last...the wait was killing...will download now...


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 19, 2008)

wow! was waitin for it! time to download it tru our super fast college's wifi.

a 9^9^9^9 times thanks for the news!


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 19, 2008)

Devrath_ND said:


> Installed smoothly but had to unistall Zonealarm because of some driver compatibility problems



This is not a driver incompatibility problem and rather a software incompatibility issue. The list of programs that does not compatible with Vista in some way is described here : *support.microsoft.com/kb/935796

Also for your case, there are a updated version of ZoneAlarm available at the official site. Check it here : *www.zonealarm.com/store/content/catalog/products/vista.jsp?dc=12bms&ctry=US&lang=en


----------



## Devrath_ND (Mar 19, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> This is not a driver incompatibility problem and rather a software incompatibility issue. The list of programs that does not compatible with Vista in some way is described here : *support.microsoft.com/kb/935796
> 
> Also for your case, there are a updated version of ZoneAlarm available at the official site. Check it here : *www.zonealarm.com/store/content/catalog/products/vista.jsp?dc=12bms&ctry=US&lang=en



I had reinstalled latest zonealarm firewall and is running fine

by the way thanks


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesn't make any difference for my PC. Always updated with latest patches and Vista works like a charm on this.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for info..........
Downloading now 

wow..getting constant download speed of 256KB/sec(2Mbps) on my Airtel 2Mbps connection. Great Airtel service, awesome Microsoft server.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 19, 2008)

Already using since 1 month


----------



## kalpik (Mar 19, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the build number?


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 19, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Already using since 1 month



Me too. 

Just confirmed that the file version on the previous MSDN release and the public release are same, both are 6.0.001.17028. I just downloaded to confirm it. But typing winver on the RUN menu reveals that it is indeed SP1. Checking other dll files in the system32 folder also confirm that the final build is 6.0.001.18000. Also, DX 10.1 is included in the that folder. 

BTW I also have both Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave0.exe and Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave1.exe


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 19, 2008)

Can anybody who downloaded the SP1 from MSDN subscription downloads before confirm the timestamp in the digital signature of their exe? I can see a differences between the two. The timestamp of this new executable is 1 feb while the MSDN one is 17 jan, size is also different. is that means there is any difference between these? Plz someone confirm it


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 19, 2008)

The MSDN one has a timestamp of *Sunday, January 20, 2008 9:17:20 AM* while the Public release has the following timestamp :  *Friday, February 01, 2008 1:58:26 AM.*

AFAIK, there are two different versions of SP1 to download. One have only five languages packs included in it and named Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave0 (size 434 MB). While the other has all language packs available in it and named Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave1 (size 543 MB). I got the later version from MSDN. The first one is released for public downloads as of now.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 19, 2008)

i hope win xp sp3 will be out soon... final one i mean 

Paarth.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 19, 2008)

ya that wave0 and wave 1 thing i know. But what is the meaning of difference in sizes of the two, wave0 released b4 and wave0 released now?


----------



## pushkaraj (Mar 19, 2008)

Guys any idea when is xp sp3 going to be released.....


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 19, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Thanks for info..........
> Downloading now
> 
> wow..getting constant download speed of 256KB/sec(2Mbps) on my Airtel 2Mbps connection. Great Airtel service, awesome Microsoft server.



sry for offtopic::: which plan ravi ?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 19, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> sry for offtopic::: which plan ravi ?


Actually I downloaded on my friends system, he has Airtel 2 Mbps connection. I think he has combo 777 plan.


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

Hackattack said:


> *img128.imageshack.us/img128/9558/sp1it1.jpg


whats up with blue face(Rolls eyes, sarcastic) ?


----------



## anniyan (Mar 20, 2008)

My vista got updated to SP1 yesterday night. It took 1.15 hours to download and install the update


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 20, 2008)

Krazy_About_Technology said:


> ya that wave0 and wave 1 thing i know. But what is the meaning of difference in sizes of the two, wave0 released b4 and wave0 released now?



Check this :



debsuvra said:


> AFAIK, there are two different versions of SP1 to download. One have only five languages packs included in it and named Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave0 (size 434 MB). While the other has all language packs available in it and named Windows6.0-KB936330-X86-wave1 (size 543 MB). I got the later version from MSDN. The first one is released for public downloads as of now.



The only difference is language packs


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 20, 2008)

For all those who are on dial-up and not able to download SP1, there is a easier solution...



> *Things to know before you download Windows Vista SP1*
> 
> Published: March 18, 2008
> 
> ...



Cheer up guys!


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 20, 2008)

hey from where can i get the indian language pack for vista?


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 20, 2008)

Guys i am not able to install the SP. I am facing the same problems i was facing when the first public testing version was released!

The standalone version says - 
"An internal error occurred while installing the service pack.
Error Code: 0x8007000D"

And WU, well i left it to download overnight, did not happen. Doing so again. Will report back.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 20, 2008)

^^^ I had the same problem, better use the full standalone installer.


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 20, 2008)

I was using the standalone installer only which gave me the error message.

The WU i tried today morning was successful.
Installed it.


----------



## anispace (Mar 20, 2008)

cant see it in windows update although i have all previous updates installed.


----------



## narangz (Mar 20, 2008)

^^MS is pushing SP1 in Windows Update.


----------



## anispace (Mar 20, 2008)

thats why i said i cant see it. dont know why.


----------



## narangz (Mar 21, 2008)

Well it might be because of hardware drivers. Windows Update is not pushing SP1 to those computers which are  known to have hardware driver incomaptibility problems.

Check this- *support.microsoft.com/?kbid=948343


----------



## alsiladka (Mar 21, 2008)

Got it through WU! But had to install one of the prerequisites from the MS Down site. It did not show up on the WU.

All those who are not getting it from WU, check if you system has all the prerequisites installed.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 21, 2008)

Any considerable change in vista expirience for all those installed sp1?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 21, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Actually I downloaded on my friends system, he has Airtel 2 Mbps connection. I think he has combo 777 plan.



ok ... but i think there's a download limit of 2 GB in that .. !


----------



## anandk (Mar 21, 2008)

If you are facing any problem while installing SP1, or after its installation, you can seek help at this Microsoft Vista SP1 Help Site. 
*support.microsoft.com/oas/default.aspx?ln=en-us&x=8&y=7&prid=11274&gprid=500921


----------



## Voldy (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for the info ... 
iam an xp user my exceptation is with SP3


----------



## desiibond (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ Don't try to fix that isn't broke.

If your xp is working fine with SP2, there is no need to install SP3. 

Vista SP1 is totally necessary since due to it's compatibility issues (not for me).


----------



## Renny (Mar 21, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Actually I downloaded on my friends system, he has Airtel 2 Mbps connection. I think he has combo 777 plan.



Offtopic:-

Is this something like BSNL's Home 500 plan where u get unlimited d\w at certain times?


----------



## anniyan (Mar 22, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> Any considerable change in vista expirience for all those installed sp1?



Hey i am seeing a considerable increase in speed


----------



## narangz (Mar 22, 2008)

^^Lucky guy


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 22, 2008)

anniyan said:


> Hey i am seeing a considerable increase in speed




thats coooll...



anyone else???


----------



## axxo (Mar 22, 2008)

my eyes are not sure no improvement....still snail pace copying


----------



## anispace (Mar 22, 2008)

got it thru windows update.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 23, 2008)

BlackBerry7100g said:


> ok ... but i think there's a download limit of 2 GB in that .. !


LOL.....may be, but he will pay the bill. I just took my lappy to his room and downloaded the setup. 



~Rahul~ said:


> Offtopic:-
> 
> Is this something like BSNL's Home 500 plan where u get unlimited d\w at certain times?


Sorry..I have no idea about this plan. But Airtel dont have any happy hours plans in 2 Mbps connection. May be now..I am not updated with new plans.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Mar 23, 2008)

i not able to install vista service pack 1 on hp laptop


it is giving error code 0x800F0826


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 23, 2008)

Desi-Tek.com said:


> i not able to install vista service pack 1 on hp laptop
> 
> 
> it is giving error code 0x800F0826


You can use this free Microsoft service dedicated for this only.
*support.microsoft.com/oas/default.aspx?ln=en-us&x=8&y=7&prid=11274&gprid=500921


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Mar 23, 2008)

lady on ms support was not able to resolve the problem


----------



## anandk (Mar 23, 2008)

You can check out Windows Vista SP1 : The Day After ! where I have tried to cover the following 5 possible scenarios :
1) You don't see Vista SP1 being offered in your Windows Updates.  
2) You don't want to install Vista SP1 now.  
3) You have successfully installed it and want to know, now what !  
_Specifically, you may want to know the following:_
a) How to reclaim disk space after Vista SP1 install.
b) Briefly what major UI changes are visible.
c) What performance and reliability improvements to expect. 
4) You installed it but need to uninstall Vista SP1 for some reason.  
5) You are one frustrated guy, being unable to install Vista SP1.  
You are confronted with error : 
Service Pack did not install. Reverting changes
Or maybe you are facing one of the following issues:
Search is Missing and you want it back!
Unable To find GPMC.
System Restore Points and Shadow Copies are missing.


----------

